# Catfish Pond in Martinsville, Va ?????



## Birddog4x4 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just heard about this place and wondering if anyone on here been there. They saying it has good ATV trails and nice mud holes. Having a hard time finding info on it. Any info on this place would be great.

Thanks


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Been there one time. It was really dusty and the mud was mostly dryed up. Between me and the ol lady we'll give one more shot but if its anything like the first experience we won't be going back. To be honest it was prob jus to dry at that time to give it a fair review. The only info on the place that I could find was an outdated myspace page. Lol. Trails were modest, nothing difficult, and good for about 4-6 hours of riding.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh yea it wasn't really sxs friendly. Our rzr s prevented us from going down a few trails.


----------



## eman1970 (Feb 13, 2012)

*Catfish pond*

Hey here are some directions for you. From Danville, VA take SR58 north towards Martinsville, turn right onto SR57 towards Chatham, turn left on Dyres Store Road, turn right on Ravenscroft Road, turn right on Lewis Road. Starting from SR57, there are signs to follow that read CATFISH POND ATV.


Price is $10.00. We just went this past weekend. PLENTY OF MUD, good trails and some are DEEP! If you go check out the playpen or actually you can check it out on YOUTUBE, just type in catfishpond.


----------



## Birddog4x4 (Jan 30, 2012)

eman1970 said:


> Hey here are some directions for you. From Danville, VA take SR58 north towards Martinsville, turn right onto SR57 towards Chatham, turn left on Dyres Store Road, turn right on Ravenscroft Road, turn right on Lewis Road. Starting from SR57, there are signs to follow that read CATFISH POND ATV.
> 
> 
> Price is $10.00. We just went this past weekend. PLENTY OF MUD, good trails and some are DEEP! If you go check out the playpen or actually you can check it out on YOUTUBE, just type in catfishpond.


Thanks, I going to start planning a trip this summer!


----------

